# Angeln in Schweizer Seen wirklich kostenfrei ??????



## Sargo (25. September 2005)

Hallo !!

Immer wieder kommt die Frage auf, ob Angeln an Schweizer Seen vom Ufer
aus wirklich kostenlos ist. Man sagte mir z.B. daß Angeln am Vierwaldstätter
See (herrlich dort) kostenlos sei. Würde mich freuen dies zu klären.

Grüße

SARGO

 #h  #h  #h


----------



## basswalt (25. September 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Schweizer Seen wirklich kostenfrei ??????*

an vielen grösseren seen ist angeln mit einer pose und einem haken ohne patent möglich. genauere angaben findest du bei www.fischerportal.ch


----------



## Sargo (26. September 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Schweizer Seen wirklich kostenfrei ??????*

Hallo Walt,

hui schon 518 Beiträge ! Gratulation. Ich bin auch oft im Forum, meist wenn
jemand eine Frage zum Angeln in Portugal hat (dort kenne ich mich sehr gut aus). Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort !

SARGO   #h  #h  :q


----------



## Sargo (26. September 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Schweizer Seen wirklich kostenfrei ??????*

Hallo Walt,

also war im Fischerportal.ch. Angeln mit Wurm ist also im Vierwaldstätter
See tatsächlich gratis. Super, das werde ich bestimmt ein Mal versuchen.

Grüße

SARGO



 |wavey:  |wavey:


----------



## rasch70 (29. September 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Schweizer Seen wirklich kostenfrei ??????*

An den meisten schweizer Seen gilt das sogenannte "Freiangelrecht".
Das Fischen mit einer Rute einem feststehenden Zapfen (Pose) und einem natürlichem Köder (ausgenommen Köderfisch) ist fast an allen grösseren Seen erlaubt.
An Bergseen und anderen Kleingewässern welche von Privaten bewirtschaftet werden sieht das Ganze aber wieder anderst aus.

mfg vom Bodensee


----------



## Sargo (29. September 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Schweizer Seen wirklich kostenfrei ??????*

Hallo Rasch 70,
auch Dir vielen Dank für die Info !!!

SARGO


----------

